# How do I customize phpBB?



## AhrenBa

Hello,

I have phpBB up and running on my server. I would like to customize the template it is using and remove the big PHPBB logo and add some of my own. How do I customize this? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu

The templates are all the files ending in .tpl. What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## AhrenBa

brendandonhu said:


> The templates are all the files ending in .tpl. What exactly do you need to know?


Well, I just need to edit the default template that it came with so that I can remove the big "PHPBB" logo up top and add some of my own elements.

Can I just open these files in my HTML editor? Which file? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu

The logo is logo_phpBB.gif in the images folder and the header template is in overall_header.tpl in the templates/subSilver folder.


----------



## AhrenBa

brendandonhu said:


> The logo is logo_phpBB.gif in the images folder and the header template is in overall_header.tpl in the templates/subSilver folder.


Cool, thanks. Is there any way to change the file to that links to the logo_phpBB.gif? What's it called? I suppose I could just change the image in the folder, but is there a file I can edit? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu

Yes, its in overall_header.tpl


----------



## knight_47

you can download premade styles here for phpbb.

http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/catdb.php?db=2


----------



## pooladdict2

Look through this thread, i posted the main guidelines of how to customize your header logo.

http://forums.techguy.org/web-development/494916-need-fix-forums-part-website.html


----------



## AhrenBa

Thanks guys for all the help and suggestions. I will look in to them ASAP. I appreciate the help.


----------



## thecoalman

One thing to make sure while editing any phpbb template is if you come across a switch that it reamains on its own line.



Code:


<!-- BEGIN switch_user_logged_out --> *
*****HTML**************
           <!-- END switch_user_logged_out -->

Both of those have to remain on a single line. Here's a quick tip for some simple cutomization of the default wording, open languge?lang_english/lang_main.php . You can edit the values to the right.


----------

